# Would you shoot this Spoonie if he flew in to the deeks?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wish we got em' like this in N.D. during the season! This one was shot in Cali!
Thanks for checkin out!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

No. Not a shoveler-person myself. If did shoot one, it would be for a sweet mount like that one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We don't see Hollywood's like that until about the end of February around here... really nice one.


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

California gets lots of spoonies that look like that from about mid December through the end of January. I have shot many more than I would care to admit  . They sure make things more interesting on those slow days and they really boost your calling self-esteem.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great looking mount! I like the eyes.....and YES I would shoot him if he were to come into the spread looking like that. I've shot my share that looked a lot worse that that. 

Chris


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I shoot everything that comes into my spread. So if your a DNR officer watch out!


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

We get that same look to our drake spoonies in January, so yes I'll shoot em and put him on the wall.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Aw come on now guys. Ain't nothin wrong with shootin some spoonies. And despite what everyone says, I don't think they taste bad at all. It's either all in your head, of you've never tried eating them and just think they are garbage cuz someone told you they were.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I could not agree with you more diver sniper. These people that say they won't shoot a spoonie has something wrong with them. I guarantee you if you eat a mallard and a spoonie that you will not be able to taste the difference.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I second that...I have cleaned spoonies and mallards both together and you can not tell the difference in the two when eating them. you know there isnt any waterfowl that i have killed that i thought was not good to eat. Even the snow goose that alot of people say are not any good to eat, and i guarentee if you mix them in with canada's and mallard's when cut into the same size strips you will not be able to tell the difference.

Alot of people make the mistake of overcooking their waterfowl and it will taste like rubbish, no matter what type of bird it is. The most important thing to do is get the blood out of the meat, once you have done it becomes extremely difficult to distinguish between any of the waterfowl that i have cleaned and ate.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Couldn't agree with you more. These people that won't shoot spoonies because they say they aren't edible haven't cleaned very many ducks or tasted them.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Well the perfect solution to eating the spoonie meat is......Put it all into jerkey with all the other waterfowl birds you shot!

It will all taste the exact same and its damn good!

while were on the "meat cooking" subject...

Have any of you cooks ever cooked full goose breasts on the grill??
Did they end up looking like potatoes?
Were they more on the burnt side to get cooked all the way through?

They still tasted damn good after they marinated for 6 hours in a random mix of spices... But im assuming if you do grill some, you just slice them in half like a fillet correct?


----------



## gboyd242 (Jul 6, 2005)

The trick with cooking any large piece of meat is to do one of two things. Just cook it on a cooler fire (like a roast) which is not what you want to do or get the grill nice and hot. Next through the breasts on for a couple minutes on each side just to sear them. Then slow the fire down and cook them until they are done (should be medium or medium rare, 145-155 deg). There is no need to fillet the breasts although it would probably work just as well.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

weve killed a full like that late season in nevada, kinda kool if you ask me, but they taste like a soldiers foot


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Definitely, but this is coming from a guy who's hunting crew killled 14 in one day.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Daffey looks pretty..


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Smilin mallards are safe in my spread. In all seriousness I would shoot a drake in full plumage for a mount. Beautifull duck, except for that @#$% eatin grin.


----------

